# Daewoo skidsteers



## MLI (Jul 26, 2000)

Was at a trade show the otherday,saw the Daewoo skidsteer. Was $9000. less than comperable Bobcat. I looked at the specs,similar engine, diesel(Yanmar),Daewoo weighed more,had higher tip height. One thing i noticed was the Bobcat had a higher hydrolic flow. In the past ive heard that Daewoo was cheap junk, but yet I ask myself is it better to buy new Daewoo, or used Bobcat with couple thousand hrs on it. The price would be close, what do you guys think? Was quoted $14,000 for Daewoo roughly Bobcat743 size.


----------



## Michael F (Oct 18, 2000)

I bought a Bobcat 753 last fall, with (blade $2100, bucket $ 500, And cab+heat ?) I paid $ 22,000. I think, that included a 3 year/3000 hr waranty. I think you should check another Bobcat dealer, also heard CAT has some good prices as there trying to get into market. Just my thoughts, haven't heard good or bad about Dawoo, I try to stay with what works for others, I don't need to pay the bill tring to re-invent the wheel.


----------

